# Easiest way to record a moving Cubase file



## Robert_G (Dec 1, 2020)

I've never done this before and my experience with video is limited. I see so many people making You tube videos of their cubase screen moving and playing. How do you do this? 

And Gamebar doesn't work for me. I keep getting the 'try again later' when I go to capture.

Thanks.


----------



## Rob (Dec 1, 2020)

Movavi screen capture works well for me


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 1, 2020)

OBS (Open Broadcast Software) is a free tool for live streaming which allows for screen capture. I also use a tool called Screenflow for if I want to record a video with text and effects etc.

You will also need to route your audio to make sure you are capturing the sound of your DAW. I use a combination of Soundflower and Audio Hijack on mac, if you are PC based someone else will have to chime in to let you know what you need there.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Robert_G (Dec 1, 2020)

Daniel James said:


> OBS (Open Broadcast Software) is a free tool for live streaming which allows for screen capture. I also use a tool called Screenflow for if I want to record a video with text and effects etc.
> 
> You will also need to route your audio to make sure you are capturing the sound of your DAW. I use a combination of Soundflower and Audio Hijack on mac, if you are PC based someone else will have to chime in to let you know what you need there.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Yeah....tried OBS, video works great, but I can't get audio


----------



## Robert_G (Dec 1, 2020)

Rob said:


> Movavi screen capture works well for me



does it do audio easy...I'm using a steinberg UR22mkII interface.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 1, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> Yeah....tried OBS, video works great, but I can't get audio


You have to route the audio separately and create a capture device in OBS if you are recording with OBS. And/or you have to route your DAW output into a device that OBS recognizes. I send everything into Loopback and OBS can then select the correct channels to add to the recording. I haven’t tried streaming a DAW except to zoom but I have used it to record screen capture. If I’m only recording the DAW I can just use the built-in screen capture on the Mac and Loopback will feed the audio to the Mac’s screen capture.


----------



## Robert_G (Dec 1, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> You have to route the audio separately and create a capture device in OBS if you are recording with OBS. And/or you have to route your DAW output into a device that OBS recognizes. I send everything into Loopback and OBS can then select the correct channels to add to the recording. I haven’t tried streaming a DAW except to zoom but I have used it to record screen capture. If I’m only recording the DAW I can just use the built-in screen capture on the Mac and Loopback will feed the audio to the Mac’s screen capture.



Sounds great, but that kind of tech requires a full instruction page for me.


----------



## Robert_G (Dec 1, 2020)

You'd think in 2020 that this sort of thing would be simple.......


----------



## shawnsingh (Dec 1, 2020)

Maybe some info from these videos will help? Especially the steinberg one if you say you have a steinberg interface.

for focusrite
for steinberg


----------

